# $$$$$$$$case??????



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi there i have a 1950 case DC4
there is no original magneto on it no charge to it(battery) i would say fair engine shape it is has a rare two stage hydrolics though. lights dont work. runs and starts good. all gears work what do you think it is worth in Minnesota?-PAul


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't have much experience of background in these older tractors but the research and numbers I came up with was around $700 more or less.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by klutchman04 _
> *Hi there i have a 1950 case DC4
> there is no original magneto on it no charge to it(battery) i would say fair engine shape it is has a rare two stage hydrolics though. lights dont work. runs and starts good. all gears work what do you think it is worth in Minnesota?-PAul *


Paul
It's really hard to put a value on another persons tractor. Since you are from MN you may realize that a DC-4 may not be as popular in your area as would a JD. Here in western SD that tractor may only bring 500-900. Since Case is fairly popular here and there not that hard to find . I don't think not having the Case mag will hurt the sale of your tractor. With hydraulics it may boost the sale over 1000.00. You get the right person he may pay more. Tires, sheet metal, paint, and overall condition makes a big difference. A person can tell if a tractor has been well cared for. So as posted earlier 700.00 is fair. If your selling try starting round 1500.00 if you think it will bring that in your area. One can always take less, but awful hard to ask for more once the offer was made.
caseman-d


----------

